# fort Myers



## frogwoman (May 3, 2014)

So this summer I am going to fort Myers in Florida to visit abe11825. Does anyone have any suggestions because it is meant to be quite boring and I don't know a lot about it, but there must be some tourist attractions to go and see?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2014)

http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/cities/fort-myers.html
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g34230-Activities-Fort_Myers_Florida.html
http://www.fortmyers-sanibel.com/discover/on-water/?gclid=CLiDhqPXj74CFTHItAodiQgAaA
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/usa/florida/fort-myers/things-to-do


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2014)

Thanks! Really looking forward to this


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 3, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> So this summer I am going to fort Myers in Florida to visit abe11825. Does anyone have any suggestions because it is meant to be quite boring and I don't know a lot about it, but there must be some tourist attractions to go and see?



boring?   

can't remember if I've ever been, but it looks awesome. I want to go see the manatees! 

also, I would try to get the the Everglades  http://www.nps.gov/ever/index.htm
http://www.nationalparks.org/explore-parks/everglades-national-park
and Miami...you'll be very close


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 3, 2014)

also, Sanibel Island (there's a bridge to it) looks nice...rent some bikes, tool around, collect shells 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanibel,_Florida

if you do get to Miami, this seems like a helpful list of free events/ happenings there 
http://www.miami.com/free-and-cheap-things-do-miami-may-2-4-article


----------



## frogwoman (May 15, 2014)

really looking forward to this to be honest. It's been way too long since I did a trip like this.

One thing - I've got a Russian visa in my passport from 2008 (which expires in June next year). Is that going to be a problem? It's over 6 months, so should be fine?

will i have any problems at customs, having been to ukraine, russia and moldova?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 21, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> really looking forward to this to be honest. It's been way too long since I did a trip like this.
> 
> One thing - I've got a Russian visa in my passport from 2008 (which expires in June next year). Is that going to be a problem? It's over 6 months, so should be fine?
> 
> will i have any problems at customs, having been to ukraine, russia and moldova?




Yes, they'll know you're a commie and send you straight to Guantanamo Bay.

Or just wave you in and wish you a pleasant holiday.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Just saying that you support the idea of the NHS is enough to mark you out as a die hard commie to most Americans.


----------



## Athos (May 21, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> really looking forward to this to be honest. It's been way too long since I did a trip like this.
> 
> One thing - I've got a Russian visa in my passport from 2008 (which expires in June next year). Is that going to be a problem? It's over 6 months, so should be fine?
> 
> will i have any problems at customs, having been to ukraine, russia and moldova?


 
No. I went on a passport with Russian and Chinese visas, and stamped for visits to Cuba and the UAE.


----------



## Athos (May 21, 2014)

I'm on the train, now. But I'll try to dig out details to some amazing state parks I visited, great for wild swimming.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 11, 2014)

Beware of gators tho obviously! My flatmate has a lonely planet guide lying around on Fort Myers and Sanibel, i think thats where he went recently w his girlfriend.  i wish i could send it to you its a great guide. looks like there's lots of great stuff to do and see there. apols for wanky grammar. writing this on phone


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 12, 2014)

frogwoman  here's a link to the e-book version of the guide

http://mydigimag.rrd.com/publication/?i=193833

eta, and a link to a place where you can order it for free! can't believe I missed that 

http://www.fortmyers-sanibel.com/order-travelers-guide/


----------

